# No UberX available.........



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

I love it. In a 10 mile radius at least. Guess folks will have to call the cab company and hope they come out for that 3 mile fare................


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

I see plenty of suckers in San Diego still getting that 3 dolla fare. Lol


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Here in Minneapolis we go from surge to NO uberX AVAILABLE and back again. The system is very unstable.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

That doesn't mean there isn't any cars available. I've noticed this message, too, when I log on initially, and it says there isn't any cars available for the first several seconds, then cars fill up the map.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> That doesn't mean there isn't any cars available. I've noticed this message, too, when I log on initially, and it says there isn't any cars available for the first several seconds, then cars fill up the map.


What I see sustains for minutes or hours. Cars keep moving so when they are in range the message will change. Often though as soon as the surge starts cars come out of their burrows and are shown on the map.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Stygge said:


> What I see sustains for minutes or hours. Cars keep moving so when they are in range the message will change. Often though as soon as the surge starts cars come out of their burrows and are shown on the map.


Well a lot of drivers go offline when surge first starts and they use the rider app to see surge go up and when it's a good surge they go online again and pop up right in the middle of things.


----------

